# New here, from Central Texas



## kwilbourn (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a Mason yet, I found this forum when I was trying to find more information about joining.  I don't know any masons personally, but will be visiting my local lodge at their next meeting to learn more and see about petitioning.  Local lodge is Knob Creek 401 in Temple, TX.  Anybody from there by any chance?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2011)

kwilbourn,

Welcome to Masons of Texas & congratulations upon your interest in the ancient fraternity of Freemasonry!

Although I am not from the local Temple area, I am sure that there is an active member here who is, good luck!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 3, 2011)

Good Luck...


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 3, 2011)

kwilbourne, Good luck and God Speed..


----------



## peace out (Feb 3, 2011)

Howdy, kwilbourn.  I don't know anyone at that lodge, sorry.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome. Don't know anyone personally from that lodge. Just go by and visit. Holler when you ate doing your degrees. I will try to be there.


----------



## kwilbourn (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.  I will try to keep the board updated as to my progress.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 3, 2011)

Welcome friend.  Here's hoping your travels turn our way.


----------

